# Questions about wifi only version



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought the Samsung Galaxy 7" tab wifi only version a while back off Craigslist for 200 but never rooted it. Its been running slow lately and I know its because its not rooted and running a custom rom. I'm not new to android, just was thrown off by the Verizon and sprint versions of this device. Where do I have to go to get the information to root and install a custom rom on this device? What kind of selection of roms do I have to choose from? I'm kind of wanting to play with honeycomb for a while then moving on to ICS. Any help and links would be greatly appreciated. I have no problem with reading, I just don't know where to begin.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

Check out aokp.co. these are you the roms I user. There are threads near the beginning that can direct you to routing tools. Also cubed is a Gingerbread rom.. .very stable. Let me know if you need any more help.

Try this as well. 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25331-[Back-to-Stock]-VZW-Galaxy-Tab-(SCH-I800.EI04)

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## pvtjoker42 (Sep 13, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> I bought the Samsung Galaxy 7" tab wifi only version a while back off Craigslist for 200 but never rooted it. Its been running slow lately and I know its because its not rooted and running a custom rom. I'm not new to android, just was thrown off by the Verizon and sprint versions of this device. Where do I have to go to get the information to root and install a custom rom on this device? What kind of selection of roms do I have to choose from? I'm kind of wanting to play with honeycomb for a while then moving on to ICS. Any help and links would be greatly appreciated. I have no problem with reading, I just don't know where to begin.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


If it's the p1010 the wifi only version of the tab, the Verizon/Sprint roms will not work on it. check on XDA there are a couple threads about the wifi only tab and CM7 and CM9 roms for it.


----------

